# Paxil - interesting



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I have had DP since 10th grade (comes and goes).

I started Paxil in the beginning of 2001 (only 10 mg). The DP went away for 3 1/2 years! Imagine how happy I was? No DP at all...knew exactly who I was, did a one-year work assignment in the United Kingdom, etc.

Well, stupid me, I tried to get off of it earlier this year (2005) because I thought maybe I could deal with it. BIG MISTAKE. So, I went back on the 10mg, and unfortunately it is not having the same effect it did before. I have DP back.

My psychiatrist just upped my dosage to 20mg yesterday. We'll see how it goes. I use alcohol (wine helps me) and Ativan to get through some nights now


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Yeah,don't ever jump off of ANY of these medications cold turkey, esspecially paxil. Paxil withdrawal is supposedly the second most brutal withdrawal besides benzo withdrawal. When you stop it you can literally go psychotic and experience horrible sensations such as electrical zaps in the brain and a relapse of DP/DR. I know that when I stopped it c/t, I had DP/DR so bad that I felt like someone had given me the strongest batch of dope known to man. It was horrific. When I tapered it, the problems were diminished. Good luck to you!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

thats how my DP is, im on 30mg of paxil ive been on it now for like 7 years, but my Dp comes and goes i was going on like 5months without it, and now this month its haunting me down like a bitch.


----------



## lyssy (Dec 7, 2004)

i was on paxil for a couple months at an ending dose of 25 mg. one week i just cut the pills in half for a couple days and then stopped altogether. The next 5 days were complete hell and I basically could only sleep. i feel alot better now that I am off them though. I dont feel myself completely but im just hoping time -not medicine- can cure that one.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I've been on paxil 60mg for 7 weeks and the DR/DP went away completely for me hence no need to visit this forum. However yesterday it all came back horribly.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

i'm gonna start taking Paxil, going on 12 1/2 milligrams, is that enough? that's how much the doc gave


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

I am thinking of going on paxil but does it make you gain weight if so how mcuh and what are the other side effects?

I know someone who gained alot of weight from using it and it make them really sick as well but just wondering what all you have to say

Thanks.


----------

